# 3 red eye tetras



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

i have 3 red eyes tetras i knwo there a bad fish but i liek them and today i noticed one had what looks like a growth on the side of it its in a cricle and is pink and just comes off the scales a tiny but , i would think it was pregnant but it on on the side of the body, i dunno wht to do


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Bad fish? Tetras are cool dude, I started into fish keeping with red eyed tetras. I have no idea what that growth is however, perhaps checking a tetra or community fish forum would provide you with better luck as alot of fish get species specific ailments that general knowledge just won't cover.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

welcome.. and hes right tetras are awesome dont sell em short.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Sounds potentially serious, let's let the Sickness forum check this out.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Anyone think this could be parasitic?


----------

